# Upgrading HD for PVT100? Correct HD?



## mobkon (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey all, I have a 1st gen TiVo with a 14 gig HD. I have a Western Digital 200gig HD here that I want to throw into my TiVo. How do I know if this drive will work? I looked around a bit and can really only find stuff for upgrading everything BUT my mode TiVo. Can someone link me to the right info I need to throw this HD in my TiVo? Thanks a ton!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

If it's an IDE hard drive (not serial ATA, SATA) drive, then it will work. However, you'll only be able to use 137GB of the drive. 

Check out Weaknees' sticky post at the top of the Tivo Upgrade Center Forum here for the step-by-step instructions you'll need.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Detailed instructions can be found in http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to or http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com . Don't forget to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" and a "Guided Setup" after installing any v3 or higher image. V5 and higher images support LBA48, earlier versions require hacked kernels to support drives larger than 120GB. See the PTVUpgrade.com link in the upper right corner of this page for the LBA48 CD.


----------



## mobkon (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok well I read thru those steps. Thanks for the help. 

Now my question is this. If I dont want to backup my current TiVo drive (i only got tivo a week ago, i can do without the current recordings), can I just get the new drive, use the Boot CD to install the firmware and then just plug that into my TiVo? Those instructions seem very intimidating and it looks like it takes hours. Thanks for the help!


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

If you are not saving any old shows, it takes longer to read the instructions than it does to do the steps.

I have opened my TiVo, removed the drive, opened my PC installed the TiVo drive and the new TiVo drive, booted from the CD, copied the old TiVo drive to the new one and put the new drive back in the TiVo in under 30 minutes.


----------



## mobkon (Jan 13, 2006)

StanSimmons said:


> If you are not saving any old shows, it takes longer to read the instructions than it does to do the steps.
> 
> I have opened my TiVo, removed the drive, opened my PC installed the TiVo drive and the new TiVo drive, booted from the CD, copied the old TiVo drive to the new one and put the new drive back in the TiVo in under 30 minutes.


If I open my computer and install the old and new tivo drive, I am going to have to dosconnect my main C: drive on my computer as I only have room for 2 drives. Im assuming I can do this and just boot from the CD Rom and run the program to copy the data over from old drive to new. Is the program I will be using for this pretty self explanitory? Thanks again for all the help


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you can copy that way, I am sure.

If you use the Byteswapped PTV-Upgrade LBA48 CD, you will have the copykern command, which has an LBA48 kernel, so you can use all the drive.


----------

